# Made mess- how to start over?



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

I just started a 20H NPT on Friday. It is my first NPT and my first planted tank. I've been trying to follow the guidelines in Walsted's book as well as read many relevant posts on this forum.

Well- I've rearranged too many plants and made a mess. I ended up with so much soil suspended in the water from making holes for plants I was replanting, that I couldn't see to finish planting and doing it blind was making even more of a mess.

So, I drained the tank down to an inch of water and am now removing the plants and starting over.

The question I have is- can I just replant in the substrate or do I need to remove the gravel and try to re-cap the soil layer before I plant anything?

Ugh. I don't want to make a bigger mess.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

What size and type of gravel are you using? If it's not too fine a lot of the soil can begin to sift back down (if it's not too much), after it settles out of the water column. Also, a filter stuffed with some floss can help to remove some extra soil that gets suspended in the water column.

As you've just experienced, when moving plants around in a soil tank you need to move slowly and carefully. There's a little bit of an ART to it. Slow wiggles, slow jiggles. On some larger plants I even work my finger around one root at a time: first that root wiggled loose, then the next root, etc., etc. Even still, you will kick up some debri. If I'm not breaking down the whole tank but want to move a few plants I keep the water level up and run the filter while I am working. If the water begins to get to cloudy I stop for a while - 20 to 30 minutes - and let the filter do some work. Then I begin again. Once everything is where I like it I do a 50% water change and clean out the filter.

On the other hand, if you have no fish. And if you are moving almost all plants. Sometimes it is easier to plant a soil tank with no water in it. In other words planted dry. Having only enough water to have the substrate wet and only half an inch above. But doing it this way - One, you need a planting plan figured out first because the plants will not 'stand up'. You'll have to work methodically - left to right - or front to back. Laying some of the taller plants over onto an area already planted. Two, use a spray bottle to mist the plants and keep them from getting dry or crispy. Then fill up with water slowly, still misting foliage that is protruding above the water level if needed.

I use to worry about the dust storm in the tank, now I just tell myself fish handle storms in nature too!


----------



## Larsen (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd defenatly just get the plants set up the way I wanted and put on a new toplayer of gravel and fill it up slowly with water!... hehe and next time be sure I had the right layout from the start! Honestly tho... unless you end up with like 6" of substrate I don't think it's a problem!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

This is for if you decide to just re-do your substrate:
When I set up my tank, I added enough water to make the soil muddy, kind of like a sticky mud to hold the plants. Then added gravel around the bases of the plants then spread out the soil once I was done. Definently work in a pattern (left-right, or front-back). 

For the suspended soil. You could also try just leaving your filter off, it takes longer, but the soil will slowly settle to the bottom.

Like Mud Pie Mama said though, its a slow careful process. Easy jiggles are key. Placement is very important, especially on larger plants like swords. You want those to be pretty permanent. Their roots can really spread out. It's easier to plant when theres no water, if you need to move or adjust its not as messy. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I did end up redoing the substrate- and I carefully planted everything, starting with a plan and laying the tall plants over as suggested. When I was all done, I added gravel around the base of everything- also as suggested. Replacing the substrate was a pain, but in the end I am glad I redid the tank before the plants grew in, rather than after! At least I won't make the same mistake in the future.


----------

